# Noah foraging for his Raspberry



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a great video!
I love  Noah's quiet little exclamations of pleasure as he enjoys his lovely juicy raspberry. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh that guy, he is a total raspberry addict :laughing:
I had no idea kakarikis make such cute little ducky sounds *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always amazing to see them using their brains and developing their problem solving skills and your Noah did a great job! :2thumbs:

My Khaleesi has a very similar "foraging ball", only his has a different colours (pink and yellow).


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *What a great video!
> I love  Noah's quiet little exclamations of pleasure as he enjoys his lovely juicy raspberry. *


Haha yes he's got a full range of chuckles  it's funny he hadn't realised the raspberry was in there and wasn't bothered with it until I pointed out his favourite treat - you should have seen his eyes light up it was so cute 



eduardo said:


> *Oh that guy, he is a total raspberry addict :laughing:
> I had no idea kakarikis make such cute little ducky sounds *


Lol he sure is!  I'd love to just place a big bowl of raspberries infront of him but he'd end up with a pain in his tummy he loves them so much 



aluz said:


> It's always amazing to see them using their brains and developing their problem solving skills and your Noah did a great job! :2thumbs:
> 
> My Khaleesi has a very similar "foraging ball", only his has a different colours (pink and yellow).


Yes it doesn't take long at all for them to figure it out they're so smart 
Aw I'm sure little Khaleesi loves his foraging ball he's such a cute little guy


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Noah 1. Foraging ball 0!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Ahhhhhh...mentally stimulated, appetite satisfied..._burp_....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Noah and his raspberries... it's so special! I love it!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

deriksen said:


> Noah 1. Foraging ball 0!


 Nothing will keep Noah from his favourite treat 



Jonah said:


> Ahhhhhh...mentally stimulated, appetite satisfied..._burp_....


Hahaha yes that pretty much sums it up 



Therm said:


> Noah and his raspberries... it's so special! I love it!


He just LOVES them  it's the simple things in life really


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I love hearing him chuckle, it's almost like HA I worked it out ! He is one of my favourite characters here at TB. Budget has developed a laugh as well, they seem to know when to use it too!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I love hearing him chuckle, it's almost like HA I worked it out ! He is one of my favourite characters here at TB. Budget has developed a laugh as well, they seem to know when to use it too!


Thank you Cathy  Noah loves being part of the budgie community 
Oh they definitely know when to use their chuckles it's sooooo cute


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is such a cute video--you should have seen me break in to a big, goofy grin at his little clucks and chuckles  He was clearly brimming with joy at discovering that inside his wonderful ball there was something even more wonderful--a raspberry!  

Noah definitely is my favourite red and yellow boy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Noah definitely is my favourite red and yellow boy 

Click to expand...

 Uh-oh.
Now Peachy is upset and pouting. out:
Peachy thinks you need to have two equally favorite red and yellow boys *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> * Uh-oh.
> Now Peachy is upset and pouting. out:
> Peachy thinks you need to have two equally favorite red and yellow boys *


Aha, here's the catch--I consider Peachy yellow and orange creme with peaches on top, of course  Let Peachy know for me that he will always be my favourite yellow and orange Peach!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> That is such a cute video--you should have seen me break in to a big, goofy grin at his little clucks and chuckles  He was clearly brimming with joy at discovering that inside his wonderful ball there was something even more wonderful--a raspberry!
> 
> Noah definitely is my favourite red and yellow boy


 He just gets soooo excited when he sees a raspberry it makes me feel so happy  he sure knows how to steal hearts too


----------

